# Idagio



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I signed up for Idagio to try this streaming service. The service was bad and I cancelled it 2 days before it was to renew. Today they ripped me off and renewed and took my money. So I want to let every one know how bad they are and for people to avoid them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd give them a chance to correct things before trying to ruin their business. Things are tough enough in the classical music world these days.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I'd give them a chance to correct things before trying to ruin their business. Things are tough enough in the classical music world these days.


I have already reported them to my bank to reverse payment. On the charge to my bank they reported as a vet bill and not a music streaming service.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't be too quick to judge, it could be the bank classing it as a vet bill. Let Idagio make it right first: you don't need to go to the bank first just ask the company for a refund. I've also tried Idagio then quit soon afterwards--they don't offer enough yet--but I don't want to bash them because I'd love a proper classical streaming service.


----------



## morsing (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi,

I've recently signed up and like it. Sound quality is so much better than what I have had to live with in the past when I sudden;y wanted to listen to something I don't have on CD.

fliege: What do you mean they don't offer enough yet? Do you mean amount of music or features?

I would give them a chance to sort out any problems, and the more people who used it, the better it will get. Leaving them bad feedback without talking to them is not fair.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

The music selection was a little lacking. I use Spotify and many albums I listen to there were not on Idagio. I can't really justify paying for two services so I quit. I think their selection has expanded, though, so I'll give them another try in a few months.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd give them the opportunity to make things right. The service very well may be using an outside source for the handling monthly payments and that outside source may have not been notified especially if you cancelled over the weekend. 

Kh


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

you don't need anything more than youtube and spotify for classical music


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I am a happy Idagio subscriber. 
Clean interface and the search feature by work is quite interesting. 
No complaints here.
Since I listen only classical music, it works just fine for me.


----------

